# New 90 Gallon!



## rksegal (Apr 10, 2012)

I just picked this up used from a store I love and trust yesterday. It has nothing in it yet, but I know I want to do a Central American type of theme and I have always dreamed of a pair of Jack Dempseys. So I'm so excited!! I'm growing a few out now and hoping some beauties pair up. :bigsmile:


----------

